# Packaging bottles for sale??



## bhainesinnc (Jun 6, 2010)

I recently am trying to sell some soda's on Ebay, I have always used the medium flat-rate packages from USPS before, shipping cost about 11.50 with the tracking #, can I get some feedback on other ways they could be shipped?? Thanks so much, keep digging.
 Becky


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 6, 2010)

Plain brown box with first class or parcel post.  Only other way of doing it that I know of (and not going even higher price with FedEx or UPS)  It all depends on how fast the buyer wants it to get to them. Leave that option up to the buyer before you send them the invoice.


----------

